# Melbourne - 26th June meetup



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

*Melbourne - Australia
26th of June 2010 - Saturday
Event = Karaoke "Party World" at Melbourne Central station... Near Hoyts cinemas.
7:30 to late (closes at 3am) 
Small room is 238 dollars (limit 6 people, but we could just squish in)
medium room is 480 dollars*
*costs are divided by number of people attending. 
Food and alchohol will be included within the costs of the room.
*
At this moment the attendees are Judi, Invisible_girl, Jaiyyson, ktbare, chosen_one, BTW, Mrfishy

*Everyone is welcome. *So please post in this thread if you are in Melbourne and feel like coming.

It is also recommended that dinner should be eaten before karaoke as the food and drinks will be slow.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump

I will be there if it goes ahead, come on people!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aye. More people please.


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I am coming.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Excellent  I've edited the first post.

Shall I go ahead and book the thing? if 37 dollars is fine with everyone...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

On behalf of me, please do. :yes


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, I just gave them a call and the costs are a bit different to what we thought...
Small room is 238 dollars
medium room is 480 dollars

The small room holds 6 people :/ it'll be a bit crammy but how about it guys?


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a big price jump, more than double for the middle room.

The small room is looking good to me.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry guys I just realised it's my Dad's birthday that night and as such I won't be able to make it


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That small room is looking better and better.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

^
Agree on that one


----------



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Unfortunately I've got a friends house warming party on the 26th so I'm not gonna be able to make it.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

chosen_one said:


> It's not that small, we can all manage to fit on the couch. So it's fine.


Have you been before?

looks like it's down to 6 people now... maybe karaoke isn't such a good idea? :/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hm. I don't know now. I might even get a job and be working by then, in which case I spend the days sleeping and the nights working. I don't know if I'd be working a Saturday or not. We'll have to see, best put things on hold Judy, or maybe organise something else?? Everybody seems to be pulling out.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Aw,that sucks.I hope we can put together a meetup,if not everyone is going to back out here.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe we could change the day to friday? I remember one someone couldn't make it on friday... but they backed out this time anyways. I don't know if that's better...

Or maybe we could pool hall it or go to movies instead... (back to the drawing board?)


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I have an exam on friday in the afternoon, but I am free after that.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I won't be free on the friday if its the 25th.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm free on the 25th but if the date can't be changed that's ok


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why not everybody list the days they are free (at this stage it's highly unlikely I would be working on the Saturday, it was just a thought, so I would be free then), but best I keep my weeks squeeky clean for a work schedule just to be on the safe side.

To Judi, I think the Karaoke is an idea for when a solid attendance is more achievable.. Maybe something that doesn't necessitate more people for the pure and simple fact of inconsistency on when people can attend this time around.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Indeed, well it still seems like the best dates are between the 26th and the 3rd of July (though we really shouldn't hold it on the 3rd for Karin's sake, and not the 26th either it seems) There are several weekdays/nights in between which I'm perfectly fine with.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

All though I have my exam on the 21 I'd be fine with doing something before this.
I won't be reading all day anyway,highly unlikely lol.

Btw,I'm out of the country on the 3rd so if I'm going to join it has to be before this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pool and beers?


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Alas, I'm not sure I'll be out of work/uni mode by then (what an insane few weeks it's been!). Still, should be good fun...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

societe anonyme said:


> Alas, I'm not sure I'll be out of work/uni mode by then (what an insane few weeks it's been!). Still, should be good fun...


The work? Or what you cannot afford to participate in due to commitments??


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't see the reason for cancelling either,but then again it's not entirely up to me.
But pool and beers is totally fine with me also


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If 6 people is viable then I'm all for it. I just thought it might've been more worthwhile with more, but as it was said, the room is quite small so on second thoughts it might actually end up being a blessing in disguise?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, I'll give them a call tomorrow to book the thing, that'll come to nearly 40 dollars a person (if there are 6 people) hopefully there'll be no more bailouts!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No, hopefully not. Let's follow through with some conviction!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Kate isn't attending.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi did you book the room out?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Not yet, when I called no one answered, but I'm guessing they don't operate in the mornings. 

So now what?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm..now we're only 5 it seems.
Don't seem very safe to call and book if people keep cancelling so I have no idea.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indeed. So this thing was for the 26th on a Saturday? What's happening on the friday night?

What about something more easy to organise?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.scoopon.com.au/melbourne

Scoopoon again... this time it's pizza for a dollar...It's a quick sale though...

since it's on chapel street too, maybe someone knows something to do there... (All I know is movies) There's always heaps of people going out but I have no idea where to or what.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> http://www.scoopon.com.au/melbourne
> There's always heaps of people going out but I have no idea where to or what.


Bingo. Never spent much time on Chapel Street myself though, so I can't provide much in that respect..

Surely there's someone who has however. In any case those pizza's look tasty and it looks as though it's the type of place you could spend time chilling at as well..


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

"With comfy couches, pool tables, board and arcade games, free wi-fi access and entertainment every night, Bimbo Deluxe and Lucky Coq act more as second homes than bars."

Honestly, it sounds perfect, I think. Even if we don't do anything afterwards. Anyways, I've brought one of those scoopon thingys. It's only a dollar anyways


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahaha, what do we need wi fi for?? Are we going to go on SAS at an SAS meet up? :lol

But it does indeed sound perfect to me. I guess now it's up to the other folk to register their interest and decide on a date. I think it's much more appealing too since it's more catered for the lining in our pockets.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep! As long as you buy it before friday! So better decide quickly guys.

I'd be tempted to steal internet though actually, haha, torrent movies or something.

It has a one per customer limit unfortunately, otherwise I'd shout for everyone, lol.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Buy before friday?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok.sounds good.I'm in 

Ok,so we have to buy one of those coupon thingys?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh, I'm with it. Just let me know where I can purchase those.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, just create an account there. Then buy it via credit card. And when you've brought it, you print it out for the day. That's it really.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh right. That was what I thought


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Are we going ahead with it though even if not everyone has brought one? Cuz I've never been before, and I don't want to be blamed if it was a bad place >.>


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'll be signing up and buying two tickets. I don't think we can blame it on you if it's no good.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I was going to buy one coupon today,but they stopped selling them earlier than I thought lol.
Ok,I guess that it's not the end of the world if I have to pay full price


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dw we're going to as well, we can't be bothered with online transactions, and simply don't trust it. Paying on the day is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

So what date is the meet-up going to be on guys? 
This thread is getting a bit quiet, hopefully its all still on.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I dunno, I'm coming for sure. It's just I'm avoiding chatting while I'm meant to be studying 

Maybe we should reboost the other thread since the details here are iffy, and I'll remodify the post once we got the details.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> I dunno, I'm coming for sure. It's just I'm avoiding chatting while I'm meant to be studying
> 
> Maybe we should reboost the other thread since the details here are iffy, and I'll remodify the post once we got the details.


Sounds like a plan.


----------

